Ask HN: When am I qualified to call myself and engineer? - tbanacek
======
gregjor
If you are a real engineer you would already know the answer because there's a
defined path. If you are a software developer/programmer that's not
engineering, so you can call yourself that whenever you want, it's
meaningless. You can also call yourself a ninja or rockstar.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/progr...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/programmers-
should-not-call-themselves-engineers/414271/)

------
edimaudo
I assume this is for a role where you can get an engineering license. I would
say after passing the requirements in your country that enables you obtain the
license, then you can call yourself an engineer.

------
ndc33
industry perspective (emphasis mechanical/civil/electrical):

degree < 2 years experience: training/require supervision

degree 2 < 5 years: experienced, capable, get responsibility

degree > 5 years: lead positions/expert (if narrow focus)

so i would say degree + 2 years you can say 'engineer' (without training
wheels)

